# Salary Advice



## cci86 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello, I am 27 and looking to get a job in the property research in Singapore, having my bachelor and graduate diploma degrees specialising in real estate completed in Australia couple of years ago, 3-4 years of working experiences in Southeast Asia (with 2 years in the real estates related field)

My question is what for a salary should I be offered with my experience? Should I request from a minimum of S$4000? will this afford to support all my living expenses in Singapore? I suppose it is sufficient to maintain a reasonable standard of living with my salary. 

Can anyone tell me how much they usually pay for this kind of position? A min and max range would be preferable. 

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You posted this on multiple forums.
Real estate people (except the higher ranks) are not well-paid in Singapore. Most work on commission only, which will not get you a visa (as only fixed salary counts for that).
If you want to live on your own, you need about S$3000 rent. Rooms in a shared flat are S$1000.


----------



## cci86 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Beppi, it has nothing to do with property agent, this job is more or less to deal with analysing the property trends and price movements, and no commission is paid, so in your thought what is the proper salary range of salary I should look for?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Look at salary surveys - many career consultancies publish them and most are available on the Internet - you may (or may not) find a similar job description there.


----------



## cci86 (Oct 14, 2013)

sgrealty, thanks for your advice. Can you recommend me any job agencies? Should I contact them by email?


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

If I were you, any formal jobs with your expertise, I would choose large banks with economists, large financial publishing firms and private bespoke fund managers.

You will have a proper job and pay. Do not bother with housing firms as they generally employ someone who favours or lend favour to their position, as such, is paid similar to a housing agent, albeit you have a fixed pay which full commission agents do not have with the company.

Write into banks, investment houses, saying what you do, when you have done. Write in more than once to different departments asking who the relevant hirer is, as most locals do not know who is the authority behind this, which tends to be the managing partner and usually expatriate director or expert in hiring your expertise. You may well be doing fraud and revenue recovery, with your knowledge.


----------

